# Bumperboys-Ever seen this happen?



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

Just curious as to if anyone else has experienced this break with their bumperboys. Two have now broken apart at virtually the same location and the third would happen if I continued to use it. BB doesn't seem to concerned about them and just recommended I spend over $600 to have them upgraded. After 4 years are the new models gonna have to be upgraded?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Never had that happen with any of mine. Is BB replacing them??
I would be on the phone to them.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 2 4-shooters that are 2+ years old and have a friend with the same and we have not seen anything like that. 

For my reference what color loads do you normally shoot and what type (from BB or Home Depot impact hammer rounds?)

Not saying you caused them by any means but if you are shooting all red loads I might review what I am doing.

Thanks and good luck with this. Give Tom at BB a call.

Steve


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was with Derek when the first one blew apart...if I'm not mistaken it was a green load. Bumper Boy will not replace them...told Derek that he must upgrade at a cost of over $600. 

IMHO, this is a design flaw as there are cracks on each one of them and this is not safe and probably should've been recalled to make it right. I just sent him some pics of the first one that did this...I had them on my computer from last summer.


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello everyone. I have been reading here for some time but this is my first post. I feel the need to comment on this topic.

I used to have one of these plastic models years ago. They were some of the original plastic units maybe 5 years old ago. Since then they have changed from plastic launchers to aluminum. I know Bumper Boy had and maybe still does have a trade in program for less than half price of a new unit. You get new cast aluminum launcher and new electronics. You had to prove you paid for the unit, as there were some old units around.

I got the update a couple of years ago and it?s been great. I felt like the price was well worth it as my units were well worn and I got brand new launchers for less than half price.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Guess I did not realize the piece was "Plastic". Given the pressures and forces put on these launchers, I am surprized to see that they were ever made of plastic. Mine are aluminum, I believe, or some cast metal and no problems. 

I really like the launchers I have. Maybe a trade in at 1/2 price is not that bad deal! Kind of sucks though, I am sure you expected them to last for quite some time. Then again you may need to look at how many rounds you are putting through them. Like anything, its going to wear out regardless of material of construction.

Just so you know, I had numerous BB bumpers that came apart due to design flaws, plastic ring on the bottom. I was sent 4 new bumbers at $0, when I lost several more (same issue) BB sent me new design bumpers with metal ring and charged me 1/2 price. Guess that is the price you pay for getting an early design. Improvments of the mouse trap does not always mean you get a new mouse trap for free

As before, best of luck in getting satisfaction.

Steve


????? Won't BB jsut sell you the launchers seperately, seems like they would. OF course electronics may have changed?!


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

I spoke with Tom at BB last night. The only option he offered was to do the upgrade which would be virtually 2 new model Derby Doubles, new electronics into my current housing, new charging cord (old one doesn't work either).

Cost is $610 (includes shipping)

FYI: We use only the green and yellow loads you buy at home depot.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

here are a few more pics that show how these old models are breaking.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

*Thumbs up*

Just wanted to post about the customer service at Bumperboy. I give Tom at Bumperboy thumbs up and really helping address the problem.

Have faith in Bumperboy for your next purchase and if you have any problems give Tom a call and he will do his best to take care of it in a timely, efficient, and fair manner.

thanks

Derek Beard
President CKHRA


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

So? What was the final outcome? Inquiring minds and persons with a vested interest want to know!

SS


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve,
I would say they are addressing it in a fair and reasonable way to take these older units and replace them with new ones. I think BB is starting to work hard on mending fences and this was a great way to get the ball rolling with recovering some customer satisfaction.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Great news and glad they are being fair, that is all ,I think, any of us really want. I have always found BB to be fair in their dealings with me.

Good Luck.

Steve


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*Questions*

I have a question or two just for the knowledge. When were the units purchased? how often did you use them and if you had to guess how many rounds do you think you put through them befor they came apart. 

I have three derby doubles, don't use them much because of the 12 shooters, but your info may shed some lite on the old units life span.

TIm


----------



## n2huntin (Apr 8, 2005)

How about this? I called Bumper Boy, and they told me that it would cost me $888.00 to upgrade the two Derby Doubles that I have. I asked if there was a way that I could just replace the parts or fix the one that it broken, and they told me that I could not fix it, and it would have to be overhauled. I just spent $800 for the two (it broke the second time I used it), and if I have to spend another $888, I could have bought three new ones for that and had money left over. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Is there a way to fix it or get parts that Bumper Boy is not telling me?

Travis


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Nevermind, I just went back and saw that they were plastic.


----------



## n2huntin (Apr 8, 2005)

Well I talked to Bumperboy again, and they said that the upgrade would not even be available to me because I just bought these used. Basically I was told that my Bumperboy models were worthless, and that they WOULD break if not soon, eventually. I did however get some resolution, they have four of the old plastic parts that they just got in (on an upgrade 4 shooter), and they are going to send them to me. I do feel as if this is better than nothing, but I think that it is poor customer svc to knowingly have a defective product that is only four years old, and refuse to fix or replace it since it was bought used. Basically they just said that I am out $800 for buying them.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

That kind of stinks, but with most items you buy secondhand, the warranty/guarantee does not carry over to the new owner (some autos may be the exception). Tough lesson, but buyers beware. Not laughing at you or anything. I just don?t think BB can do much for you because of the fact you bought them from someone else. Looking at it from their point of view, they don?t know how you came to own these units. They could have come from BB?s trash (NOT AT ALL IMPLYING THAT IS THE CASE) unless they destroyed ever returned unit. Upgrading for about half the price of new ones seems a fair deal. If you buy a *used car* and a new model comes out with upgraded features you would not expect the factory to upgrade your car for free would you?


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Travis (n2hunting) the person that sold you those units should be ashamed of themselves. It is obvious they did not test them before selling them to you!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Or worse yet they already did know that the problem existed and either did not want to spend the money to have the upgade or for some other reason didn't do it.
Libbo. Notice he bought them used so whoever sold them to him DID test them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

I bet they sat for months and were sold without testing. Time and weather wears on plastic and it would be honorable to help Travis fix them!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

It would be honorable for WHO to help fix them??? Bumper Boy or the guy that had these, used them, and then sold them to Travis??
You buy a used Ford with a cracked block from some guy and you think it would be honorable for Ford to help fix it?
Sorry for your problems Travis, but I don;t think BB is to blame for this.
I bought a Rolex one time in D.C. It turned out to be a fake and guess what Rolex wouldn't help fix or replace it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

The guy that sold them to Travis, and Bumperboy should back their product with a cheaper upgrade. Those units are expensive and I own 2-4 shooters, I would like to see them do upgrades for cheap becasue they want my return business.

Sellers that sell crap should be held accountable.

P.S. Bumperboy has a vested interest in this because its a customer of their product, they know the plastic units suck and if an unwitting customer pays around $800.00 per unit they should offer a cheap upgrade or repair of those units. They have noting to gain by charging an arm and a leg $400 for the upgrade, they just lose this customer when it comes time to upgrade.

To your Ford analogy, Fords suck... Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

Seems to me $400 is cheap. A new 4 shooter is $899. Less than half price for a new one seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

You just can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## n2huntin (Apr 8, 2005)

I spoke to bumperboy, quite a few times, and the offer that they gave me in the end to upgrade was fair from their standpoint. I would still end up paying $1300 in the end for two derby doubles, which is more than they are new. I cannot blame bumperboy (as much as I would like them to replace them for free), because they cannot stay in business by giving stuff away. I think it all boils down to the fact that I payed way to much for a product that was old and outdated, and broke during the second use. I think anyone would be frustrated to pay $800 for something and have it break the second time you use it. The person that sold them to me says that there was nothing wrong with them, and I am just out of luck. I would like to see the seller take some type of resposibility for their product, but what can you really do? I guess the best thing is to count this as a lesson learned, save up the money to do the upgrades, and just write off the couple hundred extra that I am paying in the end.

Travis


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

The person that sold them to you should be ashamed!!! I for one would feel awful if I learned that I charged way above fair price for something and then they broke on the second use. I hope they are reading this thread. It's one thing if they didn't know the product they sold was outdated. But now that they know, they should give you at least some of your money back. Shame on you!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Travis
I am soory for your situation. I wish BB would/could do something for you. I know this might sour you on them, but I have to tell you they have given me and everyone who trains with me simply the best coustomer service I have had from any company. Granted they did have a problem when Tom was there, but even that was more of an inconvieance than anything. They have replaced more stuff for me that they just did not have to. I hope you will give them a second chance (a the price of an upgrade I would suggest new ones). They really do make a great product.
Corey


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I bought a derby double from a good friend and the same thing happen to mine. I just ordered 2 firing assemblies. They cost $40 a piece and are aluminum.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Keith
Was yours a plastic model? There is more to the upgrade than just switching out firing mechanisms if you have an old model. Updated electronics are aslo needed. I wondered the same thing eariler in the thread.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

Yea, I had the plastic assemblies. I was using the red blanks and only got 2 launches from each one before they split. Called up BB, had them within a week. You will have to get different screws for the servos, ask BB to send you some so you don't have to make "self-tapers" like I did. Other than that, it's a simple switch.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Someone compared this to buying a ford with a cracked block. I see a big difference here. I see a design flaw. In a car if there is a design flaw there is a recall, even if you are not the original owner it would be taken care of.
I'm sorry but designing something that they know breaks, to the point of changing it to metal tells me something. 
These things are not cheap and charging that to fix something that they knew was a problem in the first place, well I think its wrong. To the point that I have changed my mind and will not be ordering three units this week as originally planned.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I hope no one gets hurt from any of those older models due to plastic rather than metal. The engineer and company is resposible for any product used under normal circumstances if it were to injure someone during the normal life of the product.

At least mine is a newer model and seems to be holding up.


----------

